# PAF Patches



## Najam Khan

Hi All,

Post your collection of Pakistan Air Force patches.

Following is an Exclusive Block52 Patch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

Shoulder patch of No.5 Sqn






---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------

Digital version of Shahbaz Air base engg wing patch.






---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan




----------



## Najam Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

2 Sqn





18 Sqn










19 Sqn


----------



## Najam Khan

Some more on No.5 Sqn











Following is really a master piece...loved the way, Sqn's history is shown in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Najam Khan

16 Sqn






17 Sqn





A-5 Shoulder Patch


----------



## Najam Khan

Shoulder Patches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bc040400065

sorry not a patch but still related to PAF.


----------



## Najam Khan

GOH means General Over haul.





GOH F-7PG




HighMark 2010 patch





For More visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

Bezerk said:


> Here's a new batch!


 some more by bezerk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Bezerk said:


>


 another one by him


----------



## Manticore

Bezerk said:


> Just uploaded some Anatolian Eagle PAF Patches and more! Thought I should share. They'll make GREAT avatars!


 last batch by him


----------



## Manticore

this was is new for me, from the paf wallpapers site mentioned above


----------



## TOPGUN

Good stuff... keep it coming i have some of them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Nice collection you have got there. The JF-17 Patches look great. Just curious, the water marks, is that your website? Thats in your signature too.
If yes, watermarks should be under the image so NOT to spoil the patch, and it isint copyrighted anyways.


----------



## Najam Khan

ANTIBODY said:


> this was is new for me, from the paf wallpapers site mentioned above



Thanks ANTIBODY for bringing more life to the thread



Last Hope said:


> The JF-17 Patches look great. Just curious, the water marks, is that your website? Thats in your signature too.
> If yes, watermarks should be under the image so NOT to spoil the patch, and it isint copyrighted anyways.


Here WMark just denotes the image source...will adjust it in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

new bandits patch?


----------



## Manticore

http://www.f-16.net/gallery_item128567_page1.html

paf f-16 patches


----------



## blackops

can we post of iaf to


----------



## Manticore

ive also seen a sd10/jf17 patch somewhere


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Najam Khan

Sqn Ldr Muzzaffar ali(late) was the first PAF F-16 pilot to surpass 1000hr Mark, seen here he is receiving 1000hr patch from a General dynamics representative. His name was also published in 1000hrs Club members in _Code one Magazine_...and he also received a wooden plaque from General dynamics for his achievement.






In a vital songs video one can see him signing Form781 after landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

During the great service of F-16 in PAF, a number of pilots have surpassed 2000hr mark following are pictures of two pilots who made the achievement.

Gp Capt Irafan Khombo, former OC 11 Sqn






Gp Capt Aamir, former OC 9 Sqn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

Some interesting patches here as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

Griffins Old Patch






ACM Farooq(center) is wearing the same patch.


----------



## Manticore

^^yes, old pic.. i reckon was also published in the defenders book wayback


----------



## Manticore

http://dc181.*******.com/img/aCRPPLgs/0.2405431126443558/114675_430096054_2010111606453.jpg


----------



## Manticore

Untitled Document

click on the squadron number, and see the insignia -- havent been updated


----------



## Manticore

NAjAM Khan said:


> ACMI range, Sargodha patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some patches worn by members of Griffins in Red flag/Green Flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a big size shoulder patch.


 some more patches


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salvage

can we post a fictional patch here?like made in potoshop?


----------



## Manticore

GRIFFINS

According to Stephen Friar's New Dictionary of Heraldry, a griffin's claw was believed to have medicinal properties and one of its feathers could restore sight to the blind.
By the 12th century the appearance of the griffin was substantially fixed: "All its bodily members are like a lion's, but its wings and mask are like an eagle's." It is not yet clear if its forelimbs are those of an eagle or of a lion. Although the description implies the latter, the accompanying illustration is ambiguous. It was left to the heralds to clarify that.


The Eagle and the Lion

The griffin, griffon, or gryphon is a legendary creature with the body of a lion and the head and wings of an eagle. As the lion was traditionally considered the king of the beasts and the eagle was the king of the birds, the griffin was thought to be an especially powerful and majestic creature.

Griffins are known for guarding treasure and priceless possessions. Adrienne Mayor, a classical folklorist, proposes that the griffin was an ancient misconception derived from the fossilized remains of the Protoceratops found in gold mines in the Altai mountains of Scythia, in present day southeastern Kazakhstan.

In antiquity it was a symbol of divine power and a guardian of the divine. Some have suggested that the word griffin is cognate with Cherub.

Over the centuries the griffin - as with other mythological creatures - has taken many shapes.










http://www.gryphonpages.com/research/art/
http://www.gryphonpages.com/relatives/

Modern Uses

The griffin is the logo of United Paper Mills, Vauxhall Motors, and of Scania and its former group partners SAAB-Aircraft and Saab Automobile. The latest fighter produced by the SAAB-Aircraft company bears the name of "Gripen" (Griffin), but as a result of public competition. General Atomics has used the term "Griffin Eye" for its intelligence surveillance platform based on a Hawker Beechcraft King Air 35ER civilian aircraft [16]

Pakistan Air Force has her No. 9 squadron named as Griffins. The squadron was formed in 1943 and is currently equipped with F-16 fighter aircraft.


----------



## salvage

it looks like a mixture of a lion and dragon


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

ANTIBODY said:


> GRIFFINS
> Pakistan Air Force has her No. 9 squadron named as Griffins. The squadron was formed in 1943 and is currently equipped with F-16 fighter aircraft.


 
According to my opinion the concept of the griffin is alien to our folklore, history. Maybe we should rename number 9 sqn to something else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

^^ giffins is the only kick a** name we have for a sqn [its set prepartition by some awsome person!] , -- all the rest on the names e.g spiders , tigers ... are just average

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Bezerk said:


>



LOL the dirty dozen....


----------



## untitled

NAjAM Khan said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------
> 
> Digital version of Shahbaz Air base engg wing patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------


 
Why the Texan flag and map ??? Because the F-16 is built in Fort Worth ??? Is That patch used by the PAF ?


----------



## Ahmad Abdullah Ravian

WELL all are very nice looking , and attractive , I wonder how can I have these one or two to get sewed on my Ti-Shirt 
​


----------



## Manticore

i bought a top gun leather jacket in the u.s , when it was worn off , i removed all the 14 patches on it and got it sowed on a shirt in o-levels


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Ahmad Abdullah Ravian said:


> WELL all are very nice looking , and attractive , I wonder how can I have these one or two to get sewed on my Ti-Shirt
> ​


 
same here how can we get our hands on one of these??????????????


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan « Pakisatan Forces Picture and Video


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan Air Force paf No. 24 Squadron Blinders patch
No. 13 Squadron Pakistan Air Force patch
No. 12 Squadron Pakistan Air Force patch
No. 10 Squadron Pakistan Air Force patch
No. 4 Squadron Pakistan Air Force patch
No. 3 Squadron

cant find these patches on the internet or any source -- they are active or once active
----------------------------------------------


----------



## Last Hope

ANTIBODY said:


>


What Squadron is that? Cause I have met pilots with that patch, outside PAF hence cannot say about that.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Someone got a better picture of this ? this eagle looks real angry.


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Trailer23

I'm trying to post some patches, but I guess I need to make atleast 5 Post before that option is available for me.


----------



## Trailer23

I'm trying to post some patches, but I guess I need to make atleast 5 Post before that option is available for me.


----------



## Trailer23

These are a couple of patches that were at the *2011 DxB AirShow*.

This one was presented to my wife by *Wing Commander Ronald Felix* on the final day after he flew the _JF-17 Thunder_. U may notice his autograph on the left. I have a few stickers of this patch as well.





For SUPER High-Res, click on the link below:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x161/Trailer23/JF-17DxBAirShow11PatchL.jpg

There was a patch being worn by the flight crew of this one as well, but I was unable to get the patch, although I did manage to get a Button-Pin.





For SUPER High-Res, click on the link below:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x161/Trailer23/JF-17PatchL.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trailer23

These are a couple of patches that were at the *2011 DxB AirShow*.

This one was presented to my wife by *Wing Commander Ronald Felix* on the final day after he flew the _JF-17 Thunder_. U may notice his autograph on the left. I have a few stickers of this patch as well.





For SUPER High-Res, click on the link below:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x161/Trailer23/JF-17DxBAirShow11PatchL.jpg

There was a patch being worn by the flight crew of this one as well, but I was unable to get the patch, although I did manage to get a Button-Pin.





For SUPER High-Res, click on the link below:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x161/Trailer23/JF-17PatchL.jpg


----------



## Windjammer

A lot of work has gone into this one, definitely a collector's item.

The claw looks more distinctive than the full Panther emblem.


----------



## Najam Khan

Trailer23 said:


> These are a couple of patches that were at the *2011 DxB AirShow*.
> 
> This one was presented to my wife by *Wing Commander Ronald Felix* on the final day after he flew the _JF-17 Thunder_. U may notice his autograph on the left. I have a few stickers of this patch as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SUPER High-Res, click on the link below:
> http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x161/Trailer23/JF-17DxBAirShow11PatchL.jpg
> 
> There was a patch being worn by the flight crew of this one as well, but I was unable to get the patch, although I did manage to get a Button-Pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SUPER High-Res, click on the link below:
> http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x161/Trailer23/JF-17PatchL.jpg



The first one is too much colorful, as if its made for a trip to disney land not an airshow. The latter one looks lethal, great texturing. 26 sqn has a patch with text "26 Sqn Venomous than ever", same is found on one of their squadron's pen at Peshawer AB.


----------



## Najam Khan

Some new patches in my collection, first 3 patches from Rafiqui AB.
Official patches of No.27,25 and 15 Sqn













Official patch of Aircraft Manufacturing Factory, PAC Super Mushshak aircraft.





Anatolian Eagle patches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

One quick and off topic question: whats your opinion about Tariq Ali?


----------



## sabrefighter13

where can i buy some pakistan patches;


----------



## GHOST RIDER

sabrefighter13 said:


> where can i buy some pakistan patches;



Check Ebay
you may be able to find a few


----------



## F-16.Net

GHOST RIDER said:


> Check Ebay
> you may be able to find a few



I think hes planning to buy to sell on Ebay!


----------



## STARFIGHTER/MIG FUN

Najam Khan said:


> where can i find this patch in middle;



i think you are fool.....


----------



## Manticore

@Neptune


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tps43

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 396579
> View attachment 396580
> View attachment 396581
> View attachment 396582
> View attachment 396583


U can post more . Nobody stopping u


----------



## skybolt

Lets Start Again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

skybolt said:


> View attachment 536229



4 sqn operated older type for sea surveillance and was disbanded in 60s or 70s

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumman_HU-16_Albatross


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 396579
> View attachment 396580
> View attachment 396581
> View attachment 396582
> View attachment 396583


Did a 3 year old design these? Is the PAF that deprived of art?



skybolt said:


> View attachment 536268


Decent design



skybolt said:


> Lets Start Again
> 
> View attachment 535901


Horrible



skybolt said:


> View attachment 536229


Decent



skybolt said:


> View attachment 535912


I like this one, just a little too busy



khanasifm said:


> View attachment 396579
> View attachment 396580
> View attachment 396581
> View attachment 396582
> View attachment 396583


 these are from a god damn kids show(one of my favorite show growing up) why is it so hard for them to come up with a decent design?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Airdef95

Fr


khanasifm said:


> View attachment 396579
> View attachment 396580
> View attachment 396581
> View attachment 396582
> View attachment 396583


From which book these images are taken?


----------



## skybolt

Airdef95 said:


> Fr
> 
> From which book these images are taken?


----------



## HawkEye27

Confident of its victory in 27/02/2019. PAF units have come up with number of patches to celebrate the day. Silent messages in all of them. 





Dont Mess With Us and two confirm kills. JF-17 in centre means it was the hero but F-16 was part of the ops





No 15 Sqn Patch - Means the stuck with their special weapons and 6 aircraft were used





Thus patch shows F-16 heading but AWACs and DA-20 EW aircraft also part of the package





This seems for fun only and JF-17 lead role

Note: There many designs floating on net by fans but these ones are the printed ones that PAF personnel will be endorsing

Reactions: Like Like:
45


----------



## Chakar The Great

Loving it. Would like to have those. Can any one tell me where can I order those?


----------



## HawkEye27

Chakar The Great said:


> Loving it. Would like to have those. Can any one tell me where can I order those?


I guess they will be available at various tuck shops of bases. I have seen them being sold at bakeries in PAF premises


----------



## JF-17ThunderBlock3

tipu_ssw said:


> I guess they will be available at various tuck shops of bases. I have seen them being sold at bakeries in PAF premises



Memory Recall (Bakery ) DPF to PAF Chaklala, Good old days


----------



## Evora

We should celebrate 27 February as a surprise day at national level

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HawkEye27

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fantastic stuff


Note the thunder marks on both IAF aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

tipu_ssw said:


> Confident of its victory in 27/02/2019. PAF units have come up with number of patches to celebrate the day. Silent messages in all of them.
> 
> View attachment 547337
> 
> Dont Mess With Us and two confirm kills. JF-17 in centre means it was the hero but F-16 was part of the ops
> 
> View attachment 547341
> 
> No 15 Sqn Patch - Means the stuck with their special weapons and 6 aircraft were used
> 
> View attachment 547342
> 
> Thus patch shows F-16 heading but AWACs and DA-20 EW aircraft also part of the package
> 
> View attachment 547340
> 
> This seems for fun only and JF-17 lead role
> 
> Note: There many designs floating on net by fans but these ones are the printed ones that PAF personnel will be endorsing


First patch shoes thunder strike across a mig 21 and a su 30 mki in red colors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zulu

@tipu_ssw Tipu bhai confirm kar ky batao need it for 23rd .agar nahi mil raha tu banwany ki story dekhon


----------



## HawkEye27

zulu said:


> @tipu_ssw Tipu bhai confirm kar ky batao need it for 23rd .agar nahi mil raha tu banwany ki story dekhon


Asked my source - the patch is being used in Sargodha. And printed was Naeem Press. Haven’t got any further details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

tipu_ssw said:


> Asked my source - the patch is being used in Sargodha. And printed was Naeem Press. Haven’t got any further details



NO no i was asking as its available or not on all PAF tuk shops than will check here in KHI  and if not tu banwany ki kahani dekhon phir


----------



## HawkEye27

zulu said:


> NO no i was asking as its available or not on all PAF tuk shops than will check here in KHI  and if not tu banwany ki kahani dekhon phir



Yaar don’t know. But the patch you reffered to has this sticker at its back. May be he can give you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zulu

tipu_ssw said:


> Yaar don’t know. But the patch you reffered to has this sticker at its back. May be he can give you
> 
> View attachment 547381


Thanx yaaraa


----------



## I S I

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fantastic stuff


Best one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionofPakwattan

kindly let me know if you are able to get your hands on it and I'll do the same if Im able to 


zulu said:


> NO no i was asking as its available or not on all PAF tuk shops than will check here in KHI  and if not tu banwany ki kahani dekhon phir


----------



## zulu

thebaj said:


> kindly let me know if you are able to get your hands on it and I'll do the same if Im able to


YAar bana banaya mil jata tu theek warna bhai ki embriodery factory sy soch raha thaa only thing which take time is designing phir tu 16 heads ki machine py koi issue hi nhi akhtar compound sy ly kar shafi mor(karachi) bhary pary hain


----------



## baqai

where can a civilian get hold of these patches for his/her collection?


----------



## scionofPakwattan

zulu said:


> YAar bana banaya mil jata tu theek warna bhai ki embriodery factory sy soch raha thaa only thing which take time is designing phir tu 16 heads ki machine py koi issue hi nhi akhtar compound sy ly kar shafi mor(karachi) bhary pary hain


bana banaya pakkarne ki koshish kar raha houn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

thebaj said:


> bana banaya pakkarne ki koshish kar raha houn.


yahan bhi yehi haal as as 10 bedges ky liye na designer ko keh satkta hn na machine operator just as last option which city u r ?as he share number too uss city main koi janay wala hu tu bhejoo ussay udhar


----------



## Maxpane

beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

PAF should air drop them inside India in the next Ghus ke mara strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 544_delta

tipu_ssw said:


> Thus patch shows F-16 heading but AWACs and DA-20 EW aircraft also part of the package


coolest of them all...wish someone could buy one of those for a civilian like me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

The number is there... Just contact them.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Wow great stuff.


----------



## Imran Khan

they are not official


----------



## Tom_Cruise

They look brilliant


----------



## Khanivore

xyxmt said:


> PAF should air drop them inside India in the next Ghus ke mara strike.


There should be a patch with a quote "Operation Ghus Ke Mara" with MiG-21 and Su-30MKI kills.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GumNaam

tipu_ssw said:


> Confident of its victory in 27/02/2019. PAF units have come up with number of patches to celebrate the day. Silent messages in all of them.
> 
> View attachment 547337
> 
> Dont Mess With Us and two confirm kills. JF-17 in centre means it was the hero but F-16 was part of the ops
> 
> View attachment 547341
> 
> No 15 Sqn Patch - Means the stuck with their special weapons and 6 aircraft were used
> 
> View attachment 547342
> 
> Thus patch shows F-16 heading but AWACs and DA-20 EW aircraft also part of the package
> 
> View attachment 547340
> 
> This seems for fun only and JF-17 lead role
> 
> Note: There many designs floating on net by fans but these ones are the printed ones that PAF personnel will be endorsing


gorgeous patches!


----------



## SQ8

This should not go to their heads I hope. The enemy is planning vociferously for revenge with the help of subject matter experts from a Middle East and european nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## HawkEye27

Oscar said:


> This should not go to their heads I hope. The enemy is planning vociferously for revenge with the help of subject matter experts from a Middle East and european nation.



True. But its a very thin line between boosting the morale and complacency


----------



## sparten

Oscar said:


> This should not go to their heads I hope. The enemy is planning vociferously for revenge with the help of subject matter experts from a Middle East and european nation.


The Middle Eastern nation is unused to people who _shoot back_.
And I hope they are getting a lot of information from them. Their advice has already been used in Kashmir and made the situation so much worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Sherdils_

I want I want I want one.

Can we find a way to purchase them online and we can have a sticky thread here from where we can buy. Bet alot of people would purchase.


----------



## HawkEye27

And Indians have gone bonkers after seeing these patches











Guys I can smell lots of burning

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TsAr

Oscar said:


> This should not go to their heads I hope. The enemy is planning vociferously for revenge with the help of subject matter experts from a Middle East and european nation.


You mean Israel and France?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TAC

What makes you say that they are not official. That shop they are at is inside an operational / key airbase and all patches I have got from there have always been the real thing.


----------



## xyxmt

I don't know who told these chutia nation that we wont use F16, Isn't it the same F-16 they said they dont want to make because its below them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanivore

xyxmt said:


> I don't know who told these chutia nation that we wont use F16, Isn't it the same F-16 they said they dont want to make because its below them.


They've lost the plot. Mental capacity shrunk back in 1965.


----------



## SQ8

tipu_ssw said:


> And Indians have gone bonkers after seeing these patches
> 
> View attachment 547660
> 
> 
> View attachment 547661
> 
> 
> Guys I can smell lots of burning


Anybody on twitter should push the narrative of F-16s being on CAP and not on offensive.

And remind them, they lost two jets

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HawkEye27

xyxmt said:


> I don't know who told these chutia nation that we wont use F16, Isn't it the same F-16 they said they dont want to make because its below them.



Choti Choti Khushian bachon ko hansne khelne dein


----------



## Thorough Pro

both trying to milk them with their experts and new tech



TsAr said:


> You mean Israel and France?


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

tipu_ssw said:


> Confident of its victory in 27/02/2019. PAF units have come up with number of patches to celebrate the day. Silent messages in all of them.


I don't think this is by PAF


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Tom_Cruise said:


> They look brilliant


no,

they look "FANTASTIK"!


----------



## HawkEye27

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I don't think this is by PAF


They are worn only by PAF people. Hardly seens any civilian wearing those. So if PAF people wear them then they endorse em


----------



## graphican

PAF should put a time on it as well, like 
*Moment of surprise*
27 Feb, 2019
10:35 AM
*2 jets shot down, a dog got shut.*
----------------------------------------------------
*Knock knock*
"who's there"?
*Surprise*
"Surprise who?"
*Boom!* *Boom!* *Boom!*
----------------------------------------------------
*Surprise lay lo surprise lay lo*
"Bhai kitnay ka hay"
*Mai gee 2 jets ka, two Su-30MKI ka*
"Aik Su-30 aor dosra Mig ho to?"
*Chale ga - surprise is sold to you!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

tipu_ssw said:


> They are worn only by PAF people. Hardly seens any civilian wearing those. So if PAF people wear them then they endorse em


You can buy them easily online.


----------



## litman

are these patches official?


----------



## HawkEye27

Patch Warfare Indians are loosing on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zulfiqar

tipu_ssw said:


> View attachment 547995



Are these unofficial or have the chinese started making our patches (Considering the watermark on the picture). Either that or PAF pilots are sharing the pictures of the patches with PLAAF/Chengdu members because this is the second picture with chinese watermark.

However, this is an awesome patch especially considering this is stitched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

xyxmt said:


> PAF should air drop them inside India in the next Ghus ke mara strike.




dropping some portable toilets might be a better idea. Atleast their pilots might stop ejecting in Pakistani territory to take that one piss of a lifetime in a proper toilet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27

PAF vs IAF

Patch War

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

tipu_ssw said:


> Confident of its victory in 27/02/2019. PAF units have come up with number of patches to celebrate the day. Silent messages in all of them.
> 
> View attachment 547337
> 
> Dont Mess With Us and two confirm kills. JF-17 in centre means it was the hero but F-16 was part of the ops
> 
> View attachment 547341
> 
> No 15 Sqn Patch - Means the stuck with their special weapons and 6 aircraft were used
> 
> View attachment 547342
> 
> Thus patch shows F-16 heading but AWACs and DA-20 EW aircraft also part of the package
> 
> View attachment 547340
> 
> This seems for fun only and JF-17 lead role
> 
> Note: There many designs floating on net by fans but these ones are the printed ones that PAF personnel will be endorsing


So now its officially claimed su30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

tipu_ssw said:


> PAF vs IAF
> 
> Patch War
> 
> View attachment 548049


Weak just like the IAF response

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

tipu_ssw said:


> View attachment 547995


source of the immage? i would like this one


----------



## HawkEye27

balixd said:


> source of the immage? i would like this one


I guess its available on Taobao. Its Chinese made


----------



## PakEye

tipu_ssw said:


> Confident of its victory in 27/02/2019. PAF units have come up with number of patches to celebrate the day. Silent messages in all of them.
> 
> View attachment 547337
> 
> Dont Mess With Us and two confirm kills. JF-17 in centre means it was the hero but F-16 was part of the ops
> 
> View attachment 547341
> 
> No 15 Sqn Patch - Means the stuck with their special weapons and 6 aircraft were used
> 
> View attachment 547342
> 
> Thus patch shows F-16 heading but AWACs and DA-20 EW aircraft also part of the package
> 
> View attachment 547340
> 
> This seems for fun only and JF-17 lead role
> 
> Note: There many designs floating on net by fans but these ones are the printed ones that PAF personnel will be endorsing


Wow First Huting by Thunder
One Mig-21
& 
One SU-30mki



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fantastic stuff


Wow formation
Thunder
Viper
Delta


----------



## The Accountant

Khafee said:


> I have to agree with you, he is on the offensive, which is a fresh breath of air!


Its a big morale boast to PAF ... IAF pilots must be in a lot of pressure even if they are trying to even the score but the pressure is on them as one more loss and they will be permanently discredited in all aviation circles ...

So they have to be extra ordinary careful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

The opportunity window for IAF has gone for some time as the ROE will have been changed now to account for the new posture. PAFs new ROE along the LOC will be along the line of £shoot first, ask questions later !!!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Maxpane

so a new thread for a patch? come on man


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Maxpane said:


> so a new thread for a patch? come on man


its exclusive stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Reichsmarschall said:


> its exclusive stuff


sir there is a special thread for patch you could post it here.


----------



## HawkEye27

Seems the whole air force participated in the spanking ceremony on 27th

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## baqai

tipu_ssw said:


> View attachment 555801
> 
> 
> Seems the whole air force participated in the spanking ceremony on 27th



LOL this is EPIC


----------



## khanasifm

Number 8 sqn also got sow ?? As they no longer need to worry about the sea ???


----------



## untitled

tipu_ssw said:


> View attachment 555801
> 
> 
> Seems the whole air force participated in the spanking ceremony on 27th


Never seen shark teeth painted on any PAF jet
-------------------------
As for the text, it should be:
_Phir kabhi aoo na zafraan laga key_


----------



## 544_delta

tipu_ssw said:


> View attachment 547995


fierce dragon indeed


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GriffinsRule

member.exe said:


> Never seen shark teeth painted on any PAF jet
> -------------------------
> As for the text, it should be:
> _Phir kabhi aoo na zafraan laga key_


Some F-6s had them at one point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27

Now this one is going to hurt a lot. Patch Wars at its peak

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GriffinsRule

Blonde Indians?


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UserCool

I am surprised there are no images of someone riding that handle-like moustached pilot!


----------



## karakoram

tipu_ssw said:


> View attachment 558342
> 
> 
> Now this one is going to hurt a lot. Patch Wars at its peak


Tipu ye likha kya hai ? Samjh nahin perhi


----------



## Khan_patriot

GriffinsRule said:


> Blonde Indians?


Some Indians beleive that they are Aryans , So...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam_Khan

tipu_ssw said:


> View attachment 558342
> 
> 
> Now this one is going to hurt a lot. Patch Wars at its peak


Really hope this is not an official patch as they overdid it a bit this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27

Cobras

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Eternally Aflame said:


> Really hope this is not an official patch as they overdid it a bit this time.


Definitely in poor taste


----------



## Ali_Baba

The problem with ALL of these damn patches is that people like me CANNOT get them in the UK !!! BOOO !!! BOOO!!

Are there any ecommerce sites in Pakistan that sell these patches, which can deliver to the UK?


----------



## Amaa'n

tipu_ssw said:


> View attachment 558435
> Cobras


whose making all these patches yar. same Mirza Shields and that Lahore guy?


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Ali_Baba said:


> The problem with ALL of these damn patches is that people like me CANNOT get them in the UK !!! BOOO !!! BOOO!!
> 
> Are there any ecommerce sites in Pakistan that sell these patches, which can deliver to the UK?



Can you get a relative in pakistan to buy/order them and then send it to you by post or when someone visits?


----------



## valkyr_96

Eternally Aflame said:


> Really hope this is not an official patch as they overdid it a bit this time.


I don't think most of the patches put up here are official. That being said there are some commemorative ones. Best to look out for the patches being worn by active duty personnel and not the ones being worn during downtime such as on national holidays. The interest remains because they sometimes tell us more than what is available in the public domain.


----------



## khanasifm

Lot of fan art [emoji919]


----------



## sneakerspark

valkyr_96 said:


> I don't think most of the patches put up here are official. That being said there are some commemorative ones. Best to look out for the patches being worn by active duty personnel and not the ones being worn during downtime such as on national holidays. The interest remains because they sometimes tell us more than what is available in the public domain.


The cobra's one is official.


----------



## airomerix

Some interesting ones that I have.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tom_Cruise

airomerix said:


> Some interesting ones that I have.
> View attachment 558567



Mate you may want to have another look at the 'Don't mess with us' patch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Tom_Cruise said:


> Can you get a relative in pakistan to buy/order them and then send it to you by post or when someone visits?



Yep. I have started those conversations. How much on average do these patches go for in Pakistan?


----------



## GriffinsRule

member.exe said:


> Never seen shark teeth painted on any PAF jet
> -------------------------
> As for the text, it should be:
> _Phir kabhi aoo na zafraan laga key_




Decals with the F-6 Shark Mouth on Amazon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27

Yup! All that matters is a pair

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zulfiqar

tipu_ssw said:


> View attachment 559859
> 
> 
> Yup! All that matters is a pair




Need Full story ab! @airomerix @tipu_ssw 



The pertinent birds:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27

Zulfiqar said:


> Need Full story ab! @airomerix @tipu_ssw
> 
> 
> 
> The pertinent birds:


Nice to see these birds. Don’t know the story. Just found the patch pic lingering around twitter


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HawkEye27

Patch Wars are still on Indians are too late now


----------



## Trailer23

Now a couple of _Arrows_ are in the fold too...?

So...
1. A JFT takes out one IAF Jet.
2. A F-16 (_Arrows_) takes out the 2nd IAF Jet.

...what did the 2nd F-16 (_Arrows_) do/accomplish? Bait...


----------



## TAC

lol. 'Amraam dodgers'??? I assume that patch is not a ref to the MIG21 that got shot down?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

tipu_ssw said:


> Patch Wars are still on Indians are too late now
> 
> View attachment 559927


Of note, the mig on the patch has all 4 missiles still attached.


----------



## Trailer23

TAC said:


> lol. 'Amraam dodgers'??? I assume that patch is not a ref to the MIG21 that got shot down?


Probably a patch from the set of their next anti-Pakistan movie.


----------



## HawkEye27

TAC said:


> lol. 'Amraam dodgers'??? I assume that patch is not a ref to the MIG21 that got shot down?



I guess when the AMRAAM was fired all the IAF aircraft got the false RWR spikes assuming it was fired on them now all claiming they dodged and there were 7 missiles. Whereas as per PAF patch story, only 2 were fired and both hit em


----------



## GriffinsRule

TAC said:


> lol. 'Amraam dodgers'??? I assume that patch is not a ref to the MIG21 that got shot down?


Nope, his wingman that turned tail and ran, leaving his lead alone to face PAF's wrath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

GriffinsRule said:


> Nope, his wingman that turned tail and ran, leaving his lead alone to face PAF's wrath


PAF's wrath AND PAF's "fatashtik chai"!

iaf to PAF: tum qatl karo ho k karamat karo ho


----------



## litman

does it mean that both the kills were from the F-16s ? 606 and 731?


----------



## airomerix

litman said:


> does it mean that both the kills were from the F-16s ? 606 and 731?



For the 500th time. Yes.


----------



## HawkEye27

Things not going slow

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Someone was talking abt selling a PAF jacket. What happened to him, cause I really wanted one.


----------



## Amaa'n

tipu_ssw said:


> Things not going slow
> 
> View attachment 560277


who is making these patches yar, please confirm?


----------



## HawkEye27

Thunder Boyz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HawkEye27

One of the Best

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JohnWick

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 565965


Fkin Awesome....


----------



## Adam_Khan

On car's ceiling.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Chingez Khan said:


> On car's ceiling.
> View attachment 565967



No 17 at Pekhawar


----------



## GriffinsRule

Some additional patches from Zohaib Zaidi's instagram page. Do we have larger pictures for some of these not posted before?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HawkEye27

Something big is cooking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

Where can one find these and buy them online?


----------



## Ali_Baba

HawkEye27 said:


> Something big is cooking
> 
> View attachment 576201



why is the patch showing kashmir as part of India ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

Ali_Baba said:


> why is the patch showing kashmir as part of India ??


it doesn't...look carefully. It is a completely different tone of green, completely seperate from the rest of the colors on india's riddled body.


----------



## alee92nawaz

HawkEye27 said:


> Something big is cooking
> 
> View attachment 576201


Patches and tweets....


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

khanasifm said:


> No 17 at Pekhawar



Hailers no 8 mirage sqn now able to carry pk-84 2000 lbs With REK ??

Looks like no 2 took over anti ship role and now no 8 sqn is also dedicated for ground attack with stand off weapon ?? Guessing


----------



## Trailer23

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 566608

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007

HawkEye27 said:


> One of the Best
> 
> View attachment 564885


what is meaning of 2 & 9?


----------



## GriffinsRule

nomi007 said:


> what is meaning of 2 & 9?


Its the new Aggressors squadron raised at ACE (old CCS) for tactics and training using F-16s. Other similar squadrons at ACE are Dashings (F-7P), Skybolts (Mirage IIIO/5PA), and Fierce Dragons (JF-17).


----------



## Cuirassier

My guess, it has 9 F-16 MLUs. Half a Sqdn hence.


----------



## valkyr_96

Ali_Baba said:


> why is the patch showing kashmir as part of India ??


It isn't...... It is identified separately


----------



## loanranger

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 566608


Sq ldr Hassan was wearing this one. So cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Avid Aviator



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sharuf

Anyone got the picture of that PAF patch with Salahuddin Ayubi in it?


----------



## HawkEye27

Sharuf said:


> Anyone got the picture of that PAF patch with Salahuddin Ayubi in it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

Anyone have a the 'License to Kill' patch from a front angle....?






I know the font used in the text all around (NASA), but can't figure out the 'AGGRESSOR' written below the Red Star.

*I tried:* Metallica, MegaDeath etc.

@Windjammer @Hodor @HawkEye27


----------



## Myth_buster_1

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 581033



so this should confirm that Mig21 was shotdown by jf17 and su-30 by f-16.
however PAF is trolling India that only F-16s were used to shotdown both IAF planes just p1ss them off more because india does not want paf to use f-16s...


----------



## GriffinsRule

Myth_buster_1 said:


> so this should confirm that Mig21 was shotdown by jf17 and su-30 by f-16.
> however PAF is trolling India that only F-16s were used to shotdown both IAF planes just p1ss them off more because india does not want paf to use f-16s...


Hasnt there been enough confirmation for you already officially from the PAF that both IAF planes were shot down by F-16s!? Geez, you guys need to stop beating a dead horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## loanranger

Myth_buster_1 said:


> so this should confirm that Mig21 was shotdown by jf17 and su-30 by f-16.
> however PAF is trolling India that only F-16s were used to shotdown both IAF planes just p1ss them off more because india does not want paf to use f-16s...


You are not busting myths but sure are creating them. Both IAF planes were brought down by F16s. Unless you want to call several PAF officers including the ones who did the deed liars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Myth_buster_1 said:


> so this should confirm that Mig21 was shotdown by jf17 and su-30 by f-16.
> however PAF is trolling India that only F-16s were used to shotdown both IAF planes just p1ss them off more because india does not want paf to use f-16s...



Not exactly. This shows the multiple BVR launch by both ACs. However, further evidences confirms that F-16 shot turned out to be deadly for adversary.


----------



## HawkEye27

Myth_buster_1 said:


> so this should confirm that Mig21 was shotdown by jf17 and su-30 by f-16.
> however PAF is trolling India that only F-16s were used to shotdown both IAF planes just p1ss them off more because india does not want paf to use f-16s...



this patch was made from future perspective. Nothing related to Swift Retort. Just a warning that we’ll spank u with SD-10 & AIM120.

so just chill n relax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

Anyone got a bigger/clearer version of this...






@Saeed Nafees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avid Aviator

Trailer23 said:


> Anyone got a bigger/clearer version of this...
> 
> View attachment 585083
> 
> 
> @Saeed Nafees





Trailer23 said:


> Anyone have a the 'License to Kill' patch from a front angle....?
> 
> View attachment 585025
> 
> 
> I know the font used in the text all around (NASA), but can't figure out the 'AGGRESSOR' written below the Red Star.
> 
> *I tried:* Metallica, MegaDeath etc.
> 
> @Windjammer @Hodor @HawkEye27





Trailer23 said:


> Anyone have a the 'License to Kill' patch from a front angle....?
> 
> View attachment 585025
> 
> 
> I know the font used in the text all around (NASA), but can't figure out the 'AGGRESSOR' written below the Red Star.
> 
> *I tried:* Metallica, MegaDeath etc.
> 
> @Windjammer @Hodor @HawkEye27


----------



## HawkEye27




----------



## Trailer23

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 585978


Why would anyone want to wear THAT and why would PAF approve of its design.

Ridiculous...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

Saeed Nafees said:


>


Patch#16 incorrect map of india
So PAF is officially endorsing india's claim on whole kashmir including ours too.Who is making and approving these patches


----------



## khanasifm

Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> Patch#16 incorrect map of india
> So PAF is officially endorsing india's claim on whole kashmir including ours too.Who is making and approving these patches



Most of these patches are fanboy art and not official

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avid Aviator

khanasifm said:


> Most of these patches are fanboy art and not official


this patch is made by a fanboy in Malaysia and it's not official and none of have this patch in pakistan.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> Patch#16 incorrect map of india
> So PAF is officially endorsing india's claim on whole kashmir including ours too.Who is making and approving these patches



Its a map of entire Kashmir where feb conflict took place. Do note that their is a boundary line between the two kashmir.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Apologies if this has been posted already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zephyrus

GriffinsRule said:


> Apologies if this has been posted already.


My design 

just my small collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 598564
> View attachment 598565
> View attachment 598566


where do u get these?


----------



## HawkEye27

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> where do u get these?



I don’t have them. Just share pics generally from this guy


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

After a looooong struggle - I just received confirmation that *Sqn Ldr. Hasan Siddiqui* has received *03* of these Patches on behalf of all PDF Members.




After countless International Calls to *TCS* and *PAF Base Mushaf* - I finally got word that he (Sqn Ldr. Hasan Siddiqui) has collected it*.

03 Patches for:
*- Sqn Ldr. Hasan Siddiqui
- Wg Cdr. Nouman Ali Khan
- Air Cmdr Fauad Masud Hatmi*

So, if you guys see any of 'em wearing it in future images - know where it came from.

*No way of knowing for sure (to be honest), but the guy whom I spoke to stated that he has.

@airomerix @Windjammer @Hodor @HawkEye27 @Tps43 @Khafee 

@Horus @Irfan Baloch @Dubious

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## airomerix

Trailer23 said:


> After a looooong struggle - I just received confirmation that *Sqn Ldr. Hasan Siddiqui* has received *03* of these Patches on behalf of all PDF Members.
> 
> View attachment 600223​
> After countless International Calls to *TCS* and *PAF Base Mushaf* - I finally got word that he (Sqn Ldr. Hasan Siddiqui) has collected it*.
> 
> 03 Patches for:
> *- Sqn Ldr. Hasan Siddiqui
> - Wg Cdr. Nouman Ali Khan
> - Air Cmdr Fauad Masud Hatmi*
> 
> So, if you guys see any of 'em wearing it in future images - know where it came from.
> 
> *No way of knowing for sure (to be honest), but the guy whom I spoke to stated that he has.
> 
> @airomerix @Windjammer @Hodor @HawkEye27 @Tps43 @Khafee
> 
> @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Dubious


A very sweet gesture indeed.


----------



## Trailer23

airomerix said:


> A very sweet gesture indeed.


My Twins got the printed Shirts...first  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

Trailer23 said:


> After a looooong struggle - I just received confirmation that *Sqn Ldr. Hasan Siddiqui* has received *03* of these Patches on behalf of all PDF Members.
> 
> View attachment 600223​
> After countless International Calls to *TCS* and *PAF Base Mushaf* - I finally got word that he (Sqn Ldr. Hasan Siddiqui) has collected it*.
> 
> 03 Patches for:
> *- Sqn Ldr. Hasan Siddiqui
> - Wg Cdr. Nouman Ali Khan
> - Air Cmdr Fauad Masud Hatmi*
> 
> So, if you guys see any of 'em wearing it in future images - know where it came from.
> 
> *No way of knowing for sure (to be honest), but the guy whom I spoke to stated that he has.
> 
> @airomerix @Windjammer @Hodor @HawkEye27 @Tps43 @Khafee
> 
> @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Dubious



i am confused, what is that a picture of? Not seeing it !!?!!? Confused ..


----------



## Trailer23

Ali_Baba said:


> i am confused, what is that a picture of? Not seeing it !!?!!? Confused ..


Google: JHMCS


----------



## Ali_Baba

Trailer23 said:


> Google: JHMCS



are you saying that brown & cream blob to the right is a helmet? ( i still dont see a helmet... oh well... I thought it was bent over sheep or something.. LOL...


----------



## Trailer23

Ali_Baba said:


> are you saying that brown & cream blob to the right is a helmet? ( i still dont see a helmet... oh well... I thought it was bent over sheep or something.. LOL...


Well, I designed it perfectly.

But the place that did the Digital Embroidery were short on selected color threads. They were asking me to order in bulk to get the ones I wanted. So I settled for the one that matched the colors of Netherlands.






_*Royal Netherlands Air Force*_






_*[Greek] Hellenic Air Force*_






_*Belgian Air Component *_





_*Royal Norwegian Air Force*_​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trailer23

A USAF patch that could be mistaken for a PAF patch...






@Hodor @airomerix @HawkEye27

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

Trailer23 said:


> A USAF patch that could be mistaken for a PAF patch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hodor @airomerix @HawkEye27


Fun Fact : Most of the patches being used in PAF are copied from different air forces all over the world.Thanks to lack of imagination in Pakistani Patch designers.

Even those Swift retort patches are copied.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27

Hodor said:


> Fun Fact : Most of the patches being used in PAF are copied from different air forces all over the world.Thanks to lack of imagination in Pakistani Patch designers.
> 
> Even those Swift retort patches are copied.



Not all of them. Check this guy. He has unique designs


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Raider 21

Here is some of a collection I got.



HawkEye27 said:


> Not all of them. Check this guy. He has unique designs
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


He said most of them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

HawkEye27 said:


> Not all of them. Check this guy. He has unique designs
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Yeah I know him but I find his patches too simple.
P.s I never said each and every patch is copied.



Knuckles said:


> View attachment 601024
> 
> Here is a some of a collection I got.
> 
> 
> He said most of them


Nice collection,I got around 50 patches.

Here are a few examples of copied patches:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam_Khan

I'm still a fan of patches from 80's and 90's, personally I think people are going overboard with patches these days and quite a few of them are very immaturish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27

Mian Shields Collections

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

HawkEye27 said:


> Mian Shields Collections
> 
> View attachment 602135


Most of these are stolen designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raider 21

Hodor said:


> Most of these are stolen designs.


Haha I could spot modified duplicates too.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Knuckles said:


> Haha I could spot modified duplicates too.


Lets just say inspired designs =)


----------



## Talon

Knuckles said:


> Haha I could spot modified duplicates too.


Ye to hoga..



GriffinsRule said:


> Lets just say inspired designs =)


Say this infront of original designer and he'll have a good chat with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zephyrus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hbsravian




----------



## air marshal




----------



## Liquidmetal

air marshal said:


>











Dude the spelling is terrible...


----------



## Adam_Khan

Liquidmetal said:


> View attachment 606378
> View attachment 606378
> 
> 
> Dude the spelling is terrible...



Even the spelling of Cueing is incorrect!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Adam_Khan said:


> Even the spelling of Cueing is incorrect!


and what is lock lock launch?


----------



## Trailer23

Liquidmetal said:


> and what is lock lock launch?


The image(s) below explain everything. Its '*LOOK*...LOCK...LAUNCH'

First the grammar errors, and secondly - PF doesn't use Boeing JHMCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Trailer23 said:


> The image(s) below explain everything. Its '*LOOK*...LOCK...LAUNCH'
> 
> First the grammar errors, and secondly - PF doesn't use Boeing JHMCS.


Another copied design, Pakistanis seriously lack creativity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zephyrus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hbsravian




----------



## Adam_Khan

Tail choppers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GOD OF WAR

untitled said:


> According to my opinion the concept of the griffin is alien to our folklore, history. Maybe we should rename number 9 sqn to something else



No Dear ,

The Griffin is not alien to our folklore. Its known as the SEEMURGH... a legendery creature that comes to help at the most dire of times. For reference you can check Fareed uddin Attar's famous book... THE CONFERENCE OF THE BIRDS. It is a noble creature and does not display itself, lives in caves atop of high mountain peaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

GOD OF WAR said:


> No Dear ,
> 
> The Griffin is not alien to our folklore. Its known as the SEEMURGH... a legendery creature that comes to help at the most dire of times. For reference you can check Fareed uddin Attar's famous book... THE CONFERENCE OF THE BIRDS. It is a noble creature and does not display itself, lives in caves atop of high mountain peaks



The answer is simple. The squadron was established in the 1930s by the British and is the oldest squadron in the PAF. If someone doesn't like their crest or logo, thats too bad. Plenty of others do and we like to keep its the historic identity intact.


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

GOD OF WAR said:


> SEEMURGH


Respectfully disagree
There maybe some similarities but both creatures are not related to one another


----------



## Trailer23



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hbsravian




----------



## Adam_Khan

Trailer23 said:


> View attachment 620297​



Simple yet an elegant design.


----------



## HawkEye27

Patch for CCS Qualified Pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trailer23

@HawkEye27 , what the hell is that symbol on his arm, next to the wrist watch?


----------



## HawkEye27

Trailer23 said:


> @HawkEye27 , what the hell is that symbol on his arm, next to the wrist watch?



“Dragon” written in Chinese. Symbolizing the graduation from CCS JF-17 Squadron which are known as also Dragons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trailer23

*Why the hell are out Pilots wearing exact replicas of US Army Patches?

And, aren't we with the Taliban now?*












​@Hodor @airomerix @Knuckles @HawkEye27 @Adam_Khan


----------



## Trailer23

@Mirage Battle Commander 

Found this Patch and thought you might use it as your new Avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad40

Trailer23 said:


> @Mirage Battle Commander
> 
> Found this Patch and thought you might use it as your new Avatar.
> 
> View attachment 635205​


Nice.....Rose avionics ? as in avionics shop ?


----------



## Trailer23

Mirage Battle Commander said:


> Nice.....Rose avionics ? as in avionics shop ?


Yep, found this image on some site similar to ebay - selling this patch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad40

Trailer23 said:


> Yep, found this image on some site similar to ebay - selling this patch.


Yeah I would love some patches.


----------



## Adam_Khan

Trailer23 said:


> *Why the hell are out Pilots wearing exact replicas of US Army Patches?
> 
> And, aren't we with the Taliban now?*
> 
> View attachment 635189
> 
> View attachment 635191
> 
> View attachment 635190
> ​@Hodor @airomerix @Knuckles @HawkEye27 @Adam_Khan




The patch looks out of place on the arm,most likely it's photoshopped. These days every Tim,dick and harry is creating patches and most of them are copied from western designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raider 21

Adam_Khan said:


> The patch looks out of place on the arm,most likely it's photoshopped. These days every Tim,dick and harry is creating patches and most of them are copied from western designs.


But it is not, a few have been seeing wearing them. And so what, hunt those who have affected the country far badly than anyone else.



Trailer23 said:


> *Why the hell are out Pilots wearing exact replicas of US Army Patches?
> 
> And, aren't we with the Taliban now?*
> 
> View attachment 635189
> 
> View attachment 635191
> 
> View attachment 635190
> ​@Hodor @airomerix @Knuckles @HawkEye27 @Adam_Khan


They should wear the hell out of them. Nopes, Taliban hunters meaning the terrorists.


----------



## loanranger

Trailer23 said:


> *Why the hell are out Pilots wearing exact replicas of US Army Patches?
> 
> And, aren't we with the Taliban now?*
> 
> View attachment 635189
> 
> View attachment 635191
> 
> View attachment 635190
> ​@Hodor @airomerix @Knuckles @HawkEye27 @Adam_Khan


TTP is what they mean. Not afghan taliban and looks like that taliban hunt patch is legit


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trailer23

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 650250


Which TV Series is this Patch inspired from?


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HawkEye27

Trailer23 said:


> Which TV Series is this Patch inspired from?


 Obviously Dirilis Ertugrul


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Apocalypse

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 661071
> View attachment 661072
> View attachment 661073
> View attachment 661074



Waqas sb is that you?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Apocalypse

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 672449


Awesome patch. You should sell them online like faconsshop does, they will sell like hotcakes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avid Aviator

10 Sqn's COVID Patch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avid Aviator

IX & XI Sqn's Patches


----------



## Trailer23

I had a great idea for No. 88 Sqn. for a Patch, but it won't come out great in Embroidery. Some Patches come out better in PVC.

Anyways, found these on the .net - though i'd share.








@Avid Aviator @hbsravian @HawkEye27

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trailer23

I suppose I could be considered as Syed Irtiza Ali lite, as only a handful of my designed Patches are currently being used in the PAF.

Most recently..., i've done some designs for the...

1. No. 29 Sqn (Aggressors) of Combat Commanders School
2. No. 2 (Minhasians) and No. 26 (Black Spiders) Sqn's - JF-17 Demo Team
3. No. 25 Sqn (Eagles)
4. A couple of Engineering Wings

...and quite a few others that i've done in the past.

My Patches are the oldskool Embroidery Patches 'cause where i'm based - its next to impossible to get PVC (Rubber) Patches made in small numbers. Plus I also face issues getting them into Pakistan.


​

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Trailer23

@Hodor @HawkEye27 @Avid Aviator @hbsravian @airomerix​@AgNoStiC MuSliM @araz @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Foxtrot Alpha @ghazi52 @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Raider 21 @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @Side-Winder @SQ8 @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain @The Eagle @WebMaster

@Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @Areesh @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dalit @DESERT FIGHTER @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @I S I @JamD @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @masterchief_mirza @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakistani Fighter @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @PanzerKiel @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @SABRE @Safriz @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tipu7 @Tps43 @truthfollower @TsAr @Trango Towers @Ultima Thule @undercover JIX @Viper27 @Vortex @Verve @Zarvan @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar 
My



hommies @PakSword @Super Falcon @Sabretooth @PradoTLC @khail007 @War Thunder @ZedZeeshan @Crystal-Clear

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
18 | Love Love:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Trailer23 said:


> @Hodor @HawkEye27 @Avid Aviator @hbsravian @airomerix​@AgNoStiC MuSliM @araz @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Foxtrot Alpha @ghazi52 @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Raider 21 @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @Side-Winder @SQ8 @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain @The Eagle @WebMaster
> 
> @Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @Areesh @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dalit @DESERT FIGHTER @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @I S I @JamD @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @masterchief_mirza @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakistani Fighter @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @PanzerKiel @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @SABRE @Safriz @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tipu7 @Tps43 @truthfollower @TsAr @Trango Towers @Ultima Thule @undercover JIX @Viper27 @Vortex @Verve @Zarvan @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar
> My
> View attachment 677767
> hommies @PakSword @Super Falcon @Sabretooth @PradoTLC @khail007 @War Thunder @ZedZeeshan @Crystal-Clear


Love your work brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Outstanding work my brother keep it up thanks so much for sharing GOD bless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Trailer23 said:


> @Hodor @HawkEye27 @Avid Aviator @hbsravian @airomerix​@AgNoStiC MuSliM @araz @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Foxtrot Alpha @ghazi52 @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Raider 21 @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @Side-Winder @SQ8 @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain @The Eagle @WebMaster
> 
> @Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @Areesh @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dalit @DESERT FIGHTER @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @I S I @JamD @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @masterchief_mirza @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakistani Fighter @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @PanzerKiel @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @SABRE @Safriz @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tipu7 @Tps43 @truthfollower @TsAr @Trango Towers @Ultima Thule @undercover JIX @Viper27 @Vortex @Verve @Zarvan @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar
> My
> View attachment 677767
> hommies @PakSword @Super Falcon @Sabretooth @PradoTLC @khail007 @War Thunder @ZedZeeshan @Crystal-Clear


as always, awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akh1112

Trailer23 said:


> @Hodor @HawkEye27 @Avid Aviator @hbsravian @airomerix​@AgNoStiC MuSliM @araz @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Foxtrot Alpha @ghazi52 @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Raider 21 @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @Side-Winder @SQ8 @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain @The Eagle @WebMaster
> 
> @Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @Areesh @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dalit @DESERT FIGHTER @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @I S I @JamD @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @masterchief_mirza @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakistani Fighter @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @PanzerKiel @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @SABRE @Safriz @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tipu7 @Tps43 @truthfollower @TsAr @Trango Towers @Ultima Thule @undercover JIX @Viper27 @Vortex @Verve @Zarvan @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar
> My
> View attachment 677767
> hommies @PakSword @Super Falcon @Sabretooth @PradoTLC @khail007 @War Thunder @ZedZeeshan @Crystal-Clear


where can i buy them


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Trailer23 said:


> @Hodor @HawkEye27 @Avid Aviator @hbsravian @airomerix​@AgNoStiC MuSliM @araz @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Foxtrot Alpha @ghazi52 @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Raider 21 @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @Side-Winder @SQ8 @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain @The Eagle @WebMaster
> 
> @Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @Areesh @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dalit @DESERT FIGHTER @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @I S I @JamD @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @masterchief_mirza @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakistani Fighter @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @PanzerKiel @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @SABRE @Safriz @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tipu7 @Tps43 @truthfollower @TsAr @Trango Towers @Ultima Thule @undercover JIX @Viper27 @Vortex @Verve @Zarvan @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar
> My
> View attachment 677767
> hommies @PakSword @Super Falcon @Sabretooth @PradoTLC @khail007 @War Thunder @ZedZeeshan @Crystal-Clear



your labor of love is inspiring and very pleasant to see. bless you and your family.

shaming the shameless thieves who steal work as a matter of habit is very nice touch, but I doubt it will deter them. it is hardwired in the national psyche where stealing and plagiarizing is seen as a right without second thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Clairvoyant

Trailer23 said:


> @Hodor @HawkEye27 @Avid Aviator @hbsravian @airomerix​@AgNoStiC MuSliM @araz @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Foxtrot Alpha @ghazi52 @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Raider 21 @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @Side-Winder @SQ8 @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain @The Eagle @WebMaster
> 
> @Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @Areesh @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dalit @DESERT FIGHTER @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @I S I @JamD @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @masterchief_mirza @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakistani Fighter @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @PanzerKiel @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @SABRE @Safriz @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tipu7 @Tps43 @truthfollower @TsAr @Trango Towers @Ultima Thule @undercover JIX @Viper27 @Vortex @Verve @Zarvan @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar
> My
> View attachment 677767
> hommies @PakSword @Super Falcon @Sabretooth @PradoTLC @khail007 @War Thunder @ZedZeeshan @Crystal-Clear



Originality matters dear,atleast the ones you've created are original material unlike the copy paste stuff the other guys are producing.


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## hbsravian

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 678058


Sir where can i buy them


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

Trailer23 said:


> ​



whats that patch first in last out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

truthfollower said:


> whats that patch first in last out?


Its for the Engineering Wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mingle

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 681402


Which drone it is along Mirage?


----------



## Windjammer

mingle said:


> Which drone it is along Mirage?


Most likely Burraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Windjammer said:


> Most likely Burraq.


Never seen this before double tail


----------



## Trailer23

mingle said:


> Never seen this before double tail


It's a slight miss-design...


----------



## Yasser76

It is Falco drone, made in Italy


----------



## SurvivoR

Or may be a drone we are unaware of as yet?


----------



## Windjammer

This original patch was given to me by the former OC of No.11 ''Arrows'' Squadron.
We may see the same officer become the next PAF 'Boss'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raider 21

Windjammer said:


> This original patch was given to me by the former OC of No.11 ''Arrows'' Squadron.
> We may see the same officer become the next PAF 'Boss'.
> 
> View attachment 683203


No.9 also had the same patch. No. 14 were suggested to have it but they broke tradition to have their own one.

I don't think he might become the Boss unless he's DCAS(O). At least that's how it normally works by tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hbsravian




----------



## Clairvoyant

Raider 21 said:


> No.9 also had the same patch. No. 14 were suggested to have it but they broke tradition to have their own one.
> 
> I don't think he might become the Boss unless he's DCAS(O). At least that's how it normally works by tradition.



They went with this one.






PS,I love this patch of 14 squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27

50 patches designed!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raider 21

Clairvoyant said:


> They went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 684532
> 
> 
> PS,I love this patch of 14 squadron.
> 
> View attachment 684534


Yes I remember those very well


----------



## baqai

Windjammer said:


> This original patch was given to me by the former OC of No.11 ''Arrows'' Squadron.
> We may see the same officer become the next PAF 'Boss'.
> 
> View attachment 683203



would love to see HP as next COAS


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raider 21

baqai said:


> would love to see HP as next COAS


Retiring in less than 2 years. Probably won't be him

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kursed

HawkEye27 said:


> View attachment 688895
> View attachment 688896
> View attachment 688897


CM400 going operational. Those notams last month were not for nothing. 

REK III is the rocket assisted kit, that I had shared PAF has been testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hbsravian




----------



## Trailer23

I'm sorry, but that is one ugly Patch (above). The Falcon head looks like its made out of Kinder Chocolate.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Nomad40

Trailer23 said:


> I'm sorry, but that is one ugly Patch (above). The Falcon head looks like its made out of Kinder Chocolate.


design a patch for the battle commander of mirages


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

These I believe are from the upcoming Shaheen Ex, in Pakistan.


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hbsravian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hbsravian




----------



## Trailer23

​Facebook: *Online Souvenir Merchandise*
Contact: *+92 312 5603080 *

Not just Patches, but pretty much everything like Pins, Caps, Shirts and even Diecast Models of F-16's, F-7's, Mirage's.


































​@Hodor @airomerix @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad40

Trailer23 said:


> View attachment 714397
> ​Facebook: *Online Souvenir Merchandise*
> Contact: *+92 312 5603080 *
> 
> Not just Patches, but pretty much everything like Pins, Caps, Shirts and even Diecast Models of F-16's, F-7's, Mirage's.
> 
> View attachment 714403
> View attachment 714404
> View attachment 714405
> View attachment 714406
> View attachment 714407
> View attachment 714408
> View attachment 714409
> View attachment 714410
> View attachment 714411
> View attachment 714412
> View attachment 714413
> ​@Hodor @airomerix @Windjammer


Canada shipping ?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HawkEye27

All JF-17 Thunder Patches by Tipu_Creativity / https://web.facebook.com/tipucreativity.patches/

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some participants of Pakistan Air Force on Parade 2021 and their patches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hbsravian




----------



## hbsravian




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## baqai

Trailer23 said:


> View attachment 714397
> ​Facebook: *Online Souvenir Merchandise*
> Contact: *+92 312 5603080 *
> 
> Not just Patches, but pretty much everything like Pins, Caps, Shirts and even Diecast Models of F-16's, F-7's, Mirage's.
> 
> ​@Hodor @airomerix @Windjammer



what are the prices? sorry on office laptop can't access FB, also what if someone wants to purchase all the patches? what would be the price?


----------



## Trailer23

baqai said:


> what are the prices? sorry on office laptop can't access FB, also what if someone wants to purchase all the patches? what would be the price?


No clue man.

They're in Pakistan. But there is a cell-phone number you can contact. I make my own Patches for the PAF.

tipu_creativity has recently launched Glow-in the-Dark PVC Patches similar to the USAF. You'll have to access his Instagram account for those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

baqai said:


> what are the prices? sorry on office laptop can't access FB, also what if someone wants to purchase all the patches? what would be the price?


HI you can contact me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad40

Trailer23 said:


> No clue man.
> 
> They're in Pakistan. But there is a cell-phone number you can contact. I make my own Patches for the PAF.
> 
> tipu_creativity has recently launched Glow-in the-Dark PVC Patches similar to the USAF. You'll have to access his Instagram account for those.


Can I see some of your work?


----------



## Trailer23

Nomad40 said:


> Can I see some of your work?


I've over 40 Patches, but I haven't uploaded them on the .net 'cause they aren't for Sale. They are solely for PAF Personnel.

As they are my own designs, I try avoiding posting them on Social Media knowing full well there are those who love to copy someone else's deigns & profit off it.

@Nomad40 There are a few on my YouTube Channel: My YouTube Channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad40

Trailer23 said:


> I've over 40 Patches, but I haven't uploaded them on the .net 'cause they aren't for Sale. They are solely for PAF Personnel.
> 
> As they are my own designs, I try avoiding posting them on Social Media knowing full well there are those who love to copy someone else's deigns & profit off it.
> 
> @Nomad40 There are a few on my YouTube Channel: My YouTube Channel


I see can you direct message?


----------



## Trailer23

Nomad40 said:


> I see can you direct message?


Sorry, I don't follow...


----------



## Akh1112

Trailer23 said:


> Sorry, I don't follow...


Would I be able to buy some of your patches, I’ve wanted to for a while


----------



## Nomad40

Trailer23 said:


> Sorry, I don't follow...


can you personal message me on PDF?


----------



## Trailer23

Nomad40 said:


> can you personal message me on PDF?


I'm not at the level of sending Personal Messages. Not high enough...er...rank.


----------



## skybolt

Akh1112 said:


> Would I be able to buy some of your patches, I’ve wanted to for a while


Guys, I have few patches spare. you can contact me.


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Nomad40

Trailer23 said:


> I'm not at the level of sending Personal Messages. Not high enough...er...rank.


I see Neither am I. Here is the scoop I want some patches but not cheesy patches copied off from meme templates, I think you might have something to my liking but I am not sure if you are down.


----------



## Raider 21

Trailer23 said:


> I've over 40 Patches, but I haven't uploaded them on the .net 'cause they aren't for Sale. *They are solely for PAF Personnel.*
> 
> As they are my own designs, I try avoiding posting them on Social Media knowing full well there are those who love to copy someone else's deigns & profit off it.
> 
> @Nomad40 There are a few on my YouTube Channel: My YouTube Channel


They'll more than likely pass it around and create enhanced duplicates....


----------



## Trailer23

I have to be brutly honest with you guys, the Patches I make are always the number asked for + 1 for my collection. I don't have stock as i'm not in the business of selling.

Trust me, in Pakistan its a lot easier as the facilities are present there.

Unfortunately, here I have to literally pick the material (fabric), pick a time with the Production place & get them done. The biggest flaw in my Patches (which I openly admit) are the borders. Conventional fabric Patches have a unique border which prevents the threads from coming out. And as Military personnel are accustom to removing them on and off, it becomes a bit of a problem.

Another issue is the machine used and the needle which set on default. Often at times, even if the design is made perfectly on the software - doesn't actually come out as expected once in production.

Alhumdurilla, there are now over 12-13 Squadrons and a couple of Engineering Wing where my Patches are being used. Word has gotten around, but i've kinda put a hold on them for the time being as i'm exploring other avenues. Getting them to Pakistan and having to deal with TCS or even worse Pakistan Post is frustrating.

I'm at peace knowing that my work is worn by all 5 Viper Squadrons, a couple Thunder Squadrons, Mirage, F-7 & even C-130. I feel honored that those guys contact me - and I don't even have social media.

As for why I don't put my designs out has been stated clearly by @Raider 21 . You put in the hard work & design something, only for the likes of big guns like Mian Shields, Sethi or even PAF Falcons come along & duplicate your hard work.

Sorry guys... - I just don't have any for Sale.
@Akh1112 @Nomad40

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad40

Trailer23 said:


> I have to be brutly honest with you guys, the Patches I make are always the number asked for + 1 for my collection. I don't have stock as i'm not in the business of selling.
> 
> Trust me, in Pakistan its a lot easier as the facilities are present there.
> 
> Unfortunately, here I have to literally pick the material (fabric), pick a time with the Production place & get them done. The biggest flaw in my Patches (which I openly admit) are the borders. Conventional fabric Patches have a unique border which prevents the threads from coming out. And as Military personnel are accustom to removing them on and off, it becomes a bit of a problem.
> 
> Another issue is the machine used and the needle which set on default. Often at times, even if the design is made perfectly on the software - doesn't actually come out as expected once in production.
> 
> Alhumdurilla, there are now over 12-13 Squadrons and a couple of Engineering Wing where my Patches are being used. Word has gotten around, but i've kinda put a hold on them for the time being as i'm exploring other avenues. Getting them to Pakistan and having to deal with TCS or even worse Pakistan Post is frustrating.
> 
> I'm at peace knowing that my work is worn by all 5 Viper Squadrons, a couple Thunder Squadrons, Mirage, F-7 & even C-130. I feel honored that those guys contact me - and I don't even have social media.
> 
> As for why I don't put my designs out has been stated clearly by @Raider 21 . You put in the hard work & design something, only for the likes of big guns like Mian Shields, Sethi or even PAF Falcons come along & duplicate your hard work.
> 
> Sorry guys... - I just don't have any for Sale.
> @Akh1112 @Nomad40


I see.

Cheers


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Trailer23



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Does anyone know where this patch is available? I have a friend in the US whos an enthusiast and wants it, would it be directly available there? If not i can try shipping. Never bought any patched before, help would be appreciated, thanks.
@Trailer23 @Windjammer @skybolt


----------



## Windjammer

iLION12345_1 said:


> Does anyone know where this patch is available? I have a friend in the US whos an enthusiast and wants it, would it be directly available there? If not i can try shipping. Never bought any patched before, help would be appreciated, thanks.
> @Trailer23 @Windjammer @skybolt
> 
> View attachment 778900


Check this site out.
@air marshal 






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trailer23

iLION12345_1 said:


> Does anyone know where this patch is available? I have a friend in the US whos an enthusiast and wants it, would it be directly available there? If not i can try shipping. Never bought any patched before, help would be appreciated, thanks.
> @Trailer23 @Windjammer @skybolt
> 
> View attachment 778900


Checkout: *tipu_creativity* on Instagram.

I believe it was done by him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raider 21

skybolt said:


> View attachment 765990


I'd like to get this for my dad. He was in Griffins flying Vipers, and my granduncle was the first OC of this squadron post Indo-Pak partition. Does anyone know if that IG handle accepts orders....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

iLION12345_1 said:


> Does anyone know where this patch is available? I have a friend in the US whos an enthusiast and wants it, would it be directly available there? If not i can try shipping. Never bought any patched before, help would be appreciated, thanks.
> @Trailer23 @Windjammer @skybolt
> 
> View attachment 778900



Contact me / DM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

skybolt said:


> Contact me / DM


Thank you. I will once I get the time, I have found this patch for sale on falconsstore.com, however I was wondering if it would be directly available in the US. I have a friend in the US military who wants it.


----------



## Trailer23

AZ1 said:


> Is there anyway I could do it myself without having embroidery software?


Negative.

First off, the most common Embroidery file used Worldwide is: **.emb*

It is the one format that is easily used on Embroidery Machines like _Tajima_, _Barudan_ & _Ricoh_.

There are a number of softwares in the market, but the one most used is: *Wilcom*

The latest version of Wilcom can convert some Images & Vector files directly into an *.emb file, but once its done - the designer may need to reduce the number of stitches as the Ai will go for absolute perfection.


----------



## air marshal

iLION12345_1 said:


> Does anyone know where this patch is available? I have a friend in the US whos an enthusiast and wants it, would it be directly available there? If not i can try shipping. Never bought any patched before, help would be appreciated, thanks.
> @Trailer23 @Windjammer @skybolt
> 
> View attachment 778900


Please check it out: 






Aviation Patches Archives - Falcons Shop | Online Aviation Shop - Cash On Delivery







falconsshop.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

air marshal said:


> Please check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aviation Patches Archives - Falcons Shop | Online Aviation Shop - Cash On Delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> falconsshop.pk


Salman are you now promoting your business here?


----------

